# Can summer squash be canned



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

Like everyone else no doubt I have an abundance of summer squash, I noticed that there was nothing about canning it in the bluebook, so I was wondering if it could be canned and the time and pressure needed if so. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I had an abundance this year and I have canned it with onion and bell pepper to use to kinda smother down. I did pints and pressured them for 40 minutes. Looks ok in the jar so we will see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Im going to try it after watching katzcradul on youtube.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I cube them and can in pints for 25 minutes.

They turn very soft/mushy. I puree them and use in sauces and gravies for a bit of vitamin boost. I have one very picky kid!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I have canned them in vegetable soup and as relish. :thumb:


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I Canned them, About 20 pints Only to open one a couple months later, then to open and dump the other 19 pints to the chickens/hogs!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The reason that the Ball book doesn't have anything on canning summer squash is because they only list things that come out well. Summer squash and zucchinni have too much water in them to can well. (ask me how I know). I guess if you're starving and that's all there was, you could do it, but if you have other things to can, don't waste your resouces on squash.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

I've canned them mixed with tomatoes, peppers and onions. I heat them up with marjoram, basil, oregano, thyme and garlic. Sometimes I'll do the above, but then toss into the oven with Parmesan cheese and italian bread crumbs on top. 
I use 11pounds pressure and I think its 20 minutes for pints.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I've done them with tomatoes too. Love them! Soft, because you have to pressure can, but I like them.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I dehydrate them. Slices dry well, and they rehydrate well. Just last night I had a dinner with dried zucchini, mushrooms, garlic, and onions in a tomato oregano-thyme-basil sauce that had been in a crockpot all day. It was awesome on some meat and cheese patties I had leftover.

Canned or frozen zucchini has the consistency of wet Kleenex. Dried holds it's shape and flavor. And you can take the slices, crumble them or whir them in a coffee grinder, and use them for zucchini bread in the dead of winter, and that's pretty kewl to me.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I only can them as pickles & relish, but I like them that way. Otherwise, I slice and dehydrate them.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

My squash isn't ready yet, but last year I shredded zucchini and cooked it down with butter and a dash of 1/2 and 1/2 at the end to make the most luxurious pasta sauce. I bet canning it would render the zucchini perfect to cook down for pasta sauce. 

I was planning on dehydrating this year, but think I'll experiment with canning! I like the idea of tomatoes and zucchini together as mentioned above too.


----------



## Farmgirl1971 (Dec 14, 2010)

For Squash, freezing is better than canning


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH just read an article on canning summer squash to me last night (I forget which magazine). The author was very happy with it, and had some yummy sounding recipes they use it in.......looking forward to trying cream of Zuc soup - sounded amazing! 

I'll try to find the magazine and come back and edit this with the info.

ETA: Found it. Countryside May/June 2013 pg 69 "Can Your Squash".


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, canned squash is fine for anything you intend to puree for end use, or that you don't mind a little squishy (like a casserole/ratatouille). Pickled stays about the same crispness as cucumber, using the same techniques.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

Yellow Squash - yep, use it in soups, relishes, pickled, and cube it to can it alone.

Zucchini - yep, soups, relishes, pickled, and shredded it to can it.

Spaghetti Squash, cooked then dehydrated it, then powdered it and added it to the jar of homemade vegetable powder (can be mixed in soups, casseroles, etc. or add a little pepper to it or salt to make a seasoning blend to shake on baked potatoes, mashed potatoes, salads, etc.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've canned zucchini and yellow squash in a soup mixture, and alone to be used in squash casserole.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> The reason that the Ball book doesn't have anything on canning summer squash is because they only list things that come out well. Summer squash and zucchinni have too much water in them to can well. (ask me how I know). I guess if you're starving and that's all there was, you could do it, but if you have other things to can, don't waste your resouces on squash.


Your mileage of course may vary... 

We can pints of cubed yellow squash any time our canner is not full when doing quarts of green beans. They do quite well.

Instructions can be found in "Growing and Canning Your Own Food" by Jackie Clay , page 160, 

We use them in winter in spaghetti sauce or stir fry dishes, stews and soups.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have been canning summer squash and zucchini for years now. I always peel them, take the seeds out as much as possible and cube them. They come out firm that way. They are easy to use in casseroles, or just boiled and topped with butter. I thought the skin left on made it kind of tough, so I started peeling it and that made a big difference. If you slice them and can them, they come out too soft, mushy and slimy. Cubes are the best way. We love them and eat a lot of them all winter.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

On another thread I found out you can make mock cream of chicken soup with summer squash, can the cubes, 25 minutes for pints, 30 minutes for quarts. Upon opening drain water put cubes in blender, blend into sauce, add chicken bullion cubes blend them in and you have a soup/ sauce for casseroles and such. I figure I can add beef bullion, or curry, maybe Cajun spice to make different bases for casseroles and other dishes. I use a lot of cream soups so now I have a substitute. I've been canning all my extra summer squash for such purposes. The family doesn't notice the difference between soup and squash sauce.


----------



## countrygal52 (Jul 19, 2014)

I mix 15 c. peeled tomato cut into wedges, 15 c. yellow squash chunks, and 15 c. zucchini chunks with 2 c. onions, 1 1/2 tsp oregano, 1 1/2 tsp. basil and 1 1/2 tsp. thyme. Boil for 30 minutes and pack into quart jars with 1" head-space. Process for 40 minutes at 10 pound pressure. I use this mixture in spaghetti sauce or as a soup starter. I like to put a quart of the mixture into a skillet and reduce the liquid, make holes between the chunks and poach eggs for 3 to 3 1/2 minutes. Makes a great eggs and hash lunch.


----------

